

Lessons from GitHub's First Year (2011) - DanielRibeiro
http://tom.preston-werner.com/2011/03/29/ten-lessons-from-githubs-first-year.html

======
vukmir
Summary:

    
    
       1. Start Early
       2. Adapt to Your Customers
       3. Have Fun 
       4. Pay attention to Twitter
       5. Deploy at Will!
       6. You Don't Need an Office
       7. Hire Through Open Source
       8. Trust your Team
       9. You Don't Need Venture Capital
      10. Open Source Whatever You Can

------
brenfrow
The link for propane is no longer good.

------
_sabe_
I think the deployment-analogy is bullshit. Todays web services like facebook,
instagram, github... seems to think it's more important to push new fetures in
a rapid phase, than actually make sure you don't break something. At any given
time you can go to any of these services and find some part that is temporary
broken, and I can't understand when this became a acceptable practice??

But guess what, bullets might be cheap but good will is not!

~~~
toyg
He's more nuanced than that: basically says in your 1st year mistakes are
cheaper than sharpening axes nobody will ever see, because early-adopters'
goodwill is very high; then mistakes get progressively more expensive as
audiences widen, so you should be more and more careful. It's nothing at all
like Facebook's infamous "move fast and break things".

